# Rock Shox Sid XC Dual air!Dämpfer



## Fzogel (14. Februar 2004)

Habe mir einen Sid XC Dual air Dämpfer gekauft!Aber keiner kann mir sagen,wieviel Druck ich in den einzelnen Kammern brauch?
Ich Fahre ein Ghost eingelenker meistens CC und wiege 77 Kg?!
Danke für die Tipps...Frotz


----------



## ND! (15. Februar 2004)

Das musst du schon selbst rausfinden   
Als Anhaltspunkt: ich hab in meinen Canyon (auch ein Eingelenker mit SID XC) in der Positivkammer so 140-150psi und in der Negativkammer 90-100psi drin.
Gewichtsmäßig bin ich dir ein halbes kilo voraus  

Versuch einfach mal die Einstellungen. Wenn du den Hub des Dämpfers nicht ganz ausnutzt, einfach weniger Luft in die Positivkammer. Wenn er durchschlägt unbedingt mehr Luft rein.
Mit der Negativkammer stellst du das Ansprechverhalten ein (korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege ...). Das heisst, mehr Luft -> sanfter, weniger Luft -> höheres Losbrechmoment.
Ganz wichtig ist noch die Zugstufen-Dämpfungs-Einstellschraube (tolles Wort). Am besten ganz raus und dann soweit rein, bis der Hinterbau genau einmal nachwippt, wenn du nen Bordstein runterfährst (im sitzen).

So, das Feintuning kann ich dir dann aber auch nicht abnehmen   

Viel Spass,
Andreas

ps: im Technik-Forum unter Gabeln und Dämpfer wär der Beitrag besser aufgehoben gewesen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

